# slow power windows



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone else's power windows roll up really slow? Mine are so slow, it can't be normal. All the rest of my cars with power windows ('98 Monte Carlo, '95 Caprice, and '93 Suburban) roll up much faster. I timed both windows for the sake of discussion. The passenger window was much faster at 3.30 seconds and the driver's side was 3.70 seconds. Is this normal or should I take it in??


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Haven't timed them but Yes mine are slow to roll up , so thats - TWO .

No Idea if it's normal or not but It hasn't really bothered me yet...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Haven't timed mine, but they seem to be a normal speed.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Funny. I was just thinking about this--not so much that the windows are slow, but that they don't go up/down in unison. With my car, the passenger-side window is slower.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Mine work great!!


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

yes. i took mine in they replaced with no problem. the one that had a problem was my driver side window like that.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Mine's only a week old...........seem to be normal.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if you try to roll up at the same time it will slow down alot. just my .02


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

After further analysis : my windows are normal speed to roll up when they are 1/2 to 2/3 down. If the window is all the way down then the Up speed is slower than I would expect , na - I'd call it slow ...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Slow as heck. Passenger side faster than driver's -- but that's not saying much. And when you try to put both up at the same time -- ZZZZZZZZ.


----------

